

Tell HN: Alphalab is accepting applications for their Spring 2011 class - jordanmessina

Alphalab, the Pittsburgh based startup incubator, is accepting applications for its next class.  They provide $25,000 in funding, office space, great mentors, weekly educational sessions, unlimitted supply of beverages, etc.  It is a great experience and I encourage everyone who has considered making the leap to at least apply and explore what they have to offer.  You can get all the info you need at http://alphalab.org/
======
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://alphalab.org/>

